# Presenting...



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

"Rooster". Just picked him up Saturday. "Look familiar, Greg?"


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Congrats! Good looking pup. 

Gotta love that name too...its gamey lol


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

He looks just like my boy Weiser =]










great lookin pup =]


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Beautiful puppy. Congrats!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

So Badger now has a little brother!? How adorable!! Congrats on your new addition Christian. He's "gawgeous"!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks so much for the kindness Yeah, Badger has a very little brother now, actually cousin LOL! I have always liked the name "Rooster" for many reasons, so it belongs to him now. I expect him to be a little shorter/stouter version of Badger, with a shade lighter brindling. Pretty darn close in markings. Examination is tomorrow so keep a good thought.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG he looks sooo much like Eagle's Loly girl, cutie pup Christian, CONGRATS!!!! I bet Badger is way to happy as I am sure you are too, gotta love the red dogs


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Awww Rooster is so cute. I know of a great German Shepherd named Rooster. Keeping good thought your way.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

That's a great looking pup I thought it was badger's clone they are going to look like twins! Congrats


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> OMG he looks sooo much like Eagle's Loly girl, cutie pup Christian, CONGRATS!!!! I bet Badger is way to happy as I am sure you are too, gotta love the red dogs


Thanks Tye baby!! He's been a real calm pup in the two days I've had him with no real problems, but that will probably change LOL! Not the biggest eater right now, but I think he's just settling in. Hoping for the thumbs up from the vet tomorrow. The verdict is still out on Badger's opinion of him. It's an adjustment period for us all. I need some sleep


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Saint Francis said:


> Thanks Tye baby!! He's been a real calm pup in the two days I've had him with no real problems, but that will probably change LOL! Not the biggest eater right now, but I think he's just settling in. Hoping for the thumbs up from the vet tomorrow. The verdict is still out on Badger's opinion of him. It's an adjustment period for us all. I need some sleep


Awwww you KNOW how I love me some red dogs and he sure is a cutie, love the stripes on that boy and ROoster is a great name, makes me think of that song, grr, will have to find it and post it, but it is for a man I can't stand  Not for the cutest pup ever besides Odie and Badger  And yeah let him settle in and get some more pics, I hope to see more of him and Badger soon  Hugs my friend  I know Greg will be excited to see him


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks Sharon,Tara,Bev,Baha, and everyone I'll take all the compliments and good thoughts you can dish out! BTW, Badger looks like a GIANT next to this pup. I swear I heard Badger bark "RUNT" instead of "ARRFF" this weekend LOL! I think in the end though Rooster will get his respect


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

very cute congrats on the new pup


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Cute pup! congrats


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Love that brindle! Very cute


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks AB, Lisa, and Holly Lisa, you knew I was going to get myself a second one, it was just a matter of time LOL!!


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Congrats! He's adorable!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Awww Badger has a baby brother! Love hims! So cute! Please bite his nose for me. He looks just like Badger did as a puppy! What does big brother think of him?


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

What a cutie!! My mom approves of the name,cause she loves Roosters~


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG how beautiful is this pup  Congrats on the new little one he sure is a looker.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

aww, grats on the new puppy! seems like everyone's getting their new additions this month. lol!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

Saint Francis said:


> "Rooster". Just picked him up Saturday. "Look familiar, Greg?"


Hmmmm, let me think about that, LOL...

Rooster, huh? Cool, he looks good! 
Love that color as well!

I'm glad your long wait is finally over!!!:clap:
Congrads!!!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks MamaTank, Katie, Lauren, Krystal, Riley R, Bella's mom and of course my buddy Greg....it means alot to me
BTW, just got back from the vet and received the thumbs up! Thought he'd weigh a bit more, but this guy's just getting started LOL I should have named him Jeckyl or Hyde because he changes his personality the minute he hits the floor LOL!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

how much does he weigh? he doesn't look anymore then 6lbs lol! but photos can be so off because my little female looks huge but she is only 7.5lbs at 9 weeks old.I guess that isn't small but still tiny compared to my moose dogs.


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Good looking little guy, congrats!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

Saint Francis said:


> Thanks MamaTank, Katie, Lauren, Krystal, Riley R, Bella's mom and of course my buddy Greg....it means alot to me
> BTW, just got back from the vet and received the thumbs up! Thought he'd weigh a bit more, but this guy's just getting started LOL I should have named him Jeckyl or Hyde because he changes his personality the minute he hits the floor LOL!


DO NOT NAME HIM Jeckyl and Hyde!!! It's a name I was called years ago, and it kinda stuck!
People who didn't even know that sometimes call me that, and I feel some spirit is putting that in their heads!
So, you now know it could put a curse on him, LOL


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

RileyRoo said:


> how much does he weigh? he doesn't look anymore then 6lbs lol! but photos can be so off because my little female looks huge but she is only 7.5lbs at 9 weeks old.I guess that isn't small but still tiny compared to my moose dogs.


Rooster weighed in at 8.4 lbs. at right at 9 weeks. He isn't eating real well right now...I'm giving it some time though, due to the stress involved, before I even think about changing his kibble. His parents are both in the mid 50's I believe and thicker boned. In comparison, Badger's parents were in the 45-50 lb. range, and he currently weighs 58 lbs. Should be interesting.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Eagle said:


> DO NOT NAME HIM Jeckyl and Hyde!!! It's a name I was called years ago, and it kinda stuck!
> People who didn't even know that sometimes call me that, and I feel some spirit is putting that in their heads!
> So, you now know it could put a curse on him, LOL


I wouldn't dare name him Jeckyl or Hyde my fine feathered friend!!! LOL
BTW, Eagle suits you better


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

DMTWI said:


> Good looking little guy, congrats!


Thanks Dave for saying so


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

Cute looking little pup you got there, he's got a beautiful color to him.

Just out of curiosity, why did you decide to get another male rather than a female? I thought you had a better chance of household harmony w/ a male/female combo?

Sorry if I'm being too nosey


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

YAY great looking pup! So cute! Love his eyes!!!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> Rooster weighed in at 8.4 lbs. at right at 9 weeks. He isn't eating real well right now...I'm giving it some time though, due to the stress involved, before I even think about changing his kibble. His parents are both in the mid 50's I believe and thicker boned. In comparison, Badger's parents were in the 45-50 lb. range, and he currently weighs 58 lbs. Should be interesting.


I am sure he will adjust quickly and grow like a little weed.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Luvum said:


> Cute looking little pup you got there, he's got a beautiful color to him.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, why did you decide to get another male rather than a female? I thought you had a better chance of household harmony w/ a male/female combo?
> 
> Sorry if I'm being too nosey


You nosey son of a ....just kidding You may have better harmony with the latter combo, although I do know of a case personally where that isn't working either. I just came off (I guess it has been a couple of years now)a male/male ownership for over 14 years. Personally, I don't like females at all, dogs that is LOL It may not work out, but I'm going with what I'm used to.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Awesome pup!  Love the color.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> You nosey son of a ....just kidding You may have better harmony with the latter combo, although I do know of a case personally where that isn't working either. I just came off (I guess it has been a couple of years now)a male/male ownership for over 14 years. Personally, I don't like females at all, dogs that is LOL It may not work out, but I'm going with what I'm used to.


No matter what I get it will have to be crate/rotate with Helena's attitude. lol


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

congrats on the new pup!He's a cutie!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

Saint Francis said:


> You nosey son of a ....just kidding You may have better harmony with the latter combo, although I do know of a case personally where that isn't working either. I just came off (I guess it has been a couple of years now)a male/male ownership for over 14 years. Personally, I don't like females at all, dogs that is LOL It may not work out, but I'm going with what I'm used to.


My good friend, I see you have one of the same problems as I do: deliberately disobey common reason, and willingly suffer the consequences! 

I used to have a grudge against female dogs myself,,,all but one of the Bulldogs I knew growing up were males.
But I decided against it at last minute, and got me a female.
Now I see the grudge I had was wrong, LOL.

Piece of advice I'm sure you know, don't let Badger get jealous.
Never leave them alone together, ever..and keep eyes on them always.
My grown male always knows my presence.
When your pup grows, seperate kennels or rooms will do.
It'll work out if you want it to...


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Eagle said:


> My good friend, I see you have one of the same problems as I do: deliberately disobey common reason, and willingly suffer the consequences!
> 
> I used to have a grudge against female dogs myself,,,all but one of the Bulldogs I knew growing up were males.
> But I decided against it at last minute, and got me a female.
> ...


Good advice and part of my plan. My other two males got along real well, but my lifestyle and discipline helped I'm sure. Every situation is different though and I will keep a keen eye on them I'll tell you what, this pup better start eating more before people start thinking I'm letting him smoke cigarettes (stunted growth myth) LOL!!!!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

super cute wait to see how he matures!!!


----------

